# How many Muay Thai classesin a week?



## Wonderhorse (Oct 12, 2010)

I'm looking into starting Muay Thai classes, but there's only one club in my area and they only do Muay Thai once a week (at the minute anyway).

I'm mostly thinking about it for the fitness and fun aspect at the minute, but who knows, I may want to get into it proper. Is one, two hour class a week enough?

I go to the gym for an hour or so almost every week day if I'm not too busy at work.

They also do MMA classes, which I've considered doing as well, since they also cover alot of Muay Thai techniques.


----------



## maft (Oct 25, 2010)

Hey,

I am trying to have min of three classes a week of MA as a minimum. Usually, if I can, I will do four classes a week and one day I will do strength training.

One training a week won't get you far but as you said, do mma classes, they cover a lot of Muay Thai. On he end of the week if you have done four trainings, you will feel that you are learning quite fast.

Also when I have four trainings, I train two days, then one day rest, then again two days, then rest.

Hope it helps

Martial Arts Free Tips


----------



## baborz (Dec 28, 2010)

In Thailand they say just take one day a week off. Muay Thai or any other martial art you practice only gives what you give into it. You don't have to be practicing Muay Thai in a gym to be constantly practicing Muay Thai. It is about putting it in your everyday life and your heart and soul not just your fighting. Take what you learn in the gym in your weekly class and run through it over and over. This is how we really learn, by repetition. hope it helps...


----------



## RatchadaNinja (Dec 29, 2010)

You have to train at least 5 times a week to develop your fitness to any noticeable level.


----------

